#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Prosper Open Server

## Bang Gaol

Hei guys,
I'm working on prosper again rigth now. However, I'm still learning how I could figure out with open server. Is there anyone of you who has some files related to this? I need examples and manual, and it's much better if you can help me with VB manual for open server as well.
Really look forward of your reply.
We can discuss this if it ain't clear enough for you all.



RegardsSee More: Prosper Open Server

----------


## Bang Gaol

Can somebody share about this?

----------


## cocconconcoc

> Can somebody share about this?



Here, you can find the Open Server (Petroleum Expert)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

